
Mac CLI – OS X command line tools for developers - compassios
https://github.com/guarinogabriel/mac-cli/
======
shykes
I would advise finding another name for the tool. 'mac' is an obvious
trademark infringement and it's only a matter of time before Apple lawyers
come knocking on your door. Honestly I find it uncool to piggyback on someone
else's brand in this way. The protagonists are different but it's the same
fundamental issue as the "Ubuntu vs OVH" and "Let's Encrypt vs Comodo" stories
we've seen recently.

~~~
compassios
Thanks for your advice! Do you have any suggestion regarding the name? I'd
love to hear some ideas.

~~~
shykes
I don't have any suggestions, but will be happy to send them if I think of
anything.

The sooner you change, the better. Otherwise that is wasted brand equity for
you. If you're going to work hard to build a great tool, the recognition for
that should flow to a name of your own.

~~~
compassios
Thanks for advice, and if you think of anything about the name just let me
know!

~~~
rahkiin
I just thought of CLImax. Might be to sexually loaded though :(

~~~
shykes
Yeah... How about "mcl", "A Mac Command-Line tool"?

~~~
aroch
Already in use (though, pretty niche):
[http://micans.org/mcl/](http://micans.org/mcl/)

------
Etheryte
As a seasoned dev on OS X I'm not sure if I see the benefits here. You get the
same set of instructions but lose (or rather, don't gain, as a beginner) the
chance to use google-fu.

~~~
compassios
Thanks for your comment. I will be updating the code to add modularity in
addition of improvements to make it easier to use and extend.

~~~
andruby
That would be great! I would love to have some mac specific commands, but I
don't care for the lamp/magento/git commands.

Is there a way to install only the dependencies that one cares about?

------
pskocik
I'm quite unfond of this command suite pattern that seems to be popular in cli
apps lately. It's a very git thing to do. Why not just mac-whatever1 mac-
whatever2? It has less coupling, basic autocompletion out of the box, and
generic autocompletion very easily generatable in a context-free fashion, but
less coupling alone should be enough of a reason.

~~~
compassios
I agree 100% with you. I am working on a modular version of the script and I
will update the code soon. Thanks for your comment!

~~~
pskocik
I appreciate your appreciating my jibe. Good luck with your suite and sorry
for the little bit of negativity. Command line apps are my favorite type of
apps.

~~~
compassios
No problem! I am glad that you enjoy command line apps as much as I do.
Sometimes negativity brings energy to change what needs to be changed. If you
see that you have ideas to contribute to the project, I look forward to your
contributions!

------
JustSomeNobody
What's so wrong with the regular command line commands for most of this?

~~~
pje
Well, would you rather remember: `sudo shutdown -r now` or `mac shutdown`?

Would you rather remember: `pmset sleepnow` or `mac restart`?

~~~
dottedmag
Is there complementary `linux shutdown` and `freebsd shutdown` and `solaris
shutdown`? If no, then this utility only increases cognitive load.

~~~
fakemeatsubs
then this utility only increases cognitive load.

how in the world does it 'increase cognitive load'? Seems like its just your
opinion. I know how to shut down a generic linux box. But mac shutdoown or mac
reboot is still easier to type and remember.

------
datihein
Please, everyone, stop forcing HomeBrew as a dependency.

HomeBrew screws with your systems file permissions and installs directly into
the standard system directories.

MacPorts ([https://www.macports.org/](https://www.macports.org/)) is at least
a good, and it installs into the /opt tree, staying out of the way of anything
Apple or Darwin wants to do when updating or patching your system.

Don't like MacPorts? There's always Fink
([http://www.finkproject.org/](http://www.finkproject.org/)), which installs
into /sw and looks like Debian (i.e. apt-get).

HomeBrew seems like the worst of the three. :-(

~~~
glasz
i've been using homebrew since, like, lion and never had major issues. it also
always worked across major and minor mac os upgrades. the things it does in
/usr/local don't interfere with mac os.

in contrast, i somehow couldn't manage to efficiently use macports and fink.

------
gradstudent
This project rather reminds me of Joel Spolsky's Law of Leaky Abstractions:

[http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/LeakyAbstractions.htm...](http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/LeakyAbstractions.html)

------
eridius
Looks like a nice collection of tools, but unfortunately the installation
process assumes you want to install Homebrew (as if you haven't already),
install pip, and install git, pv, and python through Homebrew. I don't want to
perform those steps. I already have Homebrew, pip, and git installed, and I
have pv and python installed using Nix.

~~~
compassios
That's true. One of the pending tasks on the script is modularity in addition
of a customizable installation process. Stay tuned!

------
jimjag
I _really_ don't get this... it seems like simply a way to create an
environment where you need to prepend 'mac' to every command.

------
vbezhenar
I would suggest another command. Instead of "XXX:extract" I use my little
shell script, which runs correct unarchiver basing on the file name (or series
of unarchivers for common cases like .tar.gz). So you don't have to memorise
every command out there. Another useful functionality is to create a separate
directory, if archive contains multiple "root" files, so the current directory
won't be polluted by the bad archive.

~~~
compassios
That is great! Could you create a Github Issue to move forward with that?

------
juandazapata
Why?

------
rafa2000
How about 'climate'?

~~~
ohthehugemanate
Ha - I just got it. CLImate, right? I like it. I was gonna suggest something
like termtool, or just term.

